# Deck stain to finish my natty.



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

So I have a variety of colors of deck stain in my shed. Have any of yall ever used deck stain than maybe minwax on top? I know the go to is blo or tung oil. But I'm doing this on a literal $0 budget and have to work with what I got.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I say slop it on and let her soak.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> I say slop it on and let her soak.


Sweet it's a full size can. Maybe I'll make a little hanger and let it just sit in the can

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Perfect. Let it go until you stop seeing the tiny bubbles rising from the frame. Wood is essentially a hard sponge, so the stain will penetrate and displace air.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> Perfect. Let it go until you stop seeing the tiny bubbles rising from the frame. Wood is essentially a hard sponge, so the stain will penetrate and displace air.


Kk I'm gonna do that now lol

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

This is what I found. Any ideas.









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Bro I'd just drop it in the can and close the lid overnight, honestly.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> Bro I'd just drop it in the can and close the lid overnight, honestly.


The cans mostly empty I think I'm gonna put it all in a plastic bag. I gotta pop it open. And see what's inside

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

So bad news I opened the can and it was 100% cured. Hard as a rock. Should I find an oil or can I just poly spray it

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

So my buddy says he may have some so i have to wait till tomorrow

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

At this point i would say just hit a Walmart or something if you have it nearby, they carry stains down here where I am.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> At this point i would say just hit a Walmart or something if you have it nearby, they carry stains down here where I am.


Yeah I have 70 cents till thursday lol.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm just gonna get blo on payday of my buddy doesn't have anything

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome advice sling nerd. Looking forward to seeing the finished product Abenso.


----------

